
Email in Indian languages - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/03/email-in-indian-languages.html
======
prakash
The tachyon guys came up with quillpad years back, check it out:
<http://www.quillpad.in/hindi/>

------
vinutheraj
They even have Malayalam, that's quite a surprise, I thought maybe Bengali
will come in before Malayalam, not that Bengali is any simpler to do than
Malayalam.

------
seren6ipity
I tried it and my account became unavailable.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
Wonder why that happened. Works wonderfully for me.

I can imagine the huge amount of effort gone into this feature, since Hindi is
richer phonetically than English.

